

Warning, Chrome bug, can't clear cache. - gcb0
http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/tDHFfE_IIeE

======
gcb0
I was going crazy here for an hour. Chrome would always get the older version.
`wget` was fine. debugged half the network before I killed the messager

